# IPhone 8 et 8 Plus sur Amazon



## neoback45 (9 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour,

On arrive a trouver des Iphone 8 et 8 Plus avec des réduction de 100€ par rapport au prix de chez Apple. Quelqu'un a déja commandé?


----------



## El0diieD (9 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour, 
Je connais quelqu'un qui l'a pris sur Amazon, a priori pas de soucis, mais je ne sais pas quel vendeur c'était .. 

Et il faut quand même se méfier je pense.


----------



## Lucou26 (9 Novembre 2017)

Hé bien moi je ne tenterais pas de mordre à l’hameçon, sois prudent neoback45. Puis en cas de souci il ne faudra pas espérer avoir le SAV d’Apple qui est tout de même remarquable ! Peut-être des appareils reconditionnés, soit méfiant.


----------



## neoback45 (11 Novembre 2017)

Ok merci de vos conseil! Je passe alors!


----------

